# Your day in 3 words v. three more words



## New

it was fun


----------



## Br1ngTh3Ra1n

Will be missed


----------



## Papaverium

just ending now


----------



## Erikmen

Not Monday again!


----------



## zephyrhigh

Already suck.....fuck


----------



## Flickering

Not enough DMT.


----------



## Erikmen

Not enough time.
Time to work..


----------



## zephyrhigh

Actually making it


----------



## Erikmen

Long working day!


----------



## Ainslinn

Monday is over!!


----------



## ChrisGo

Same old shit


----------



## Wonka

holding onto yesterday.....


----------



## zephyrhigh

I'm very tired...


----------



## Erikmen

Tuesday is over!


----------



## zephyrhigh

Fuck ima loser


----------



## Erikmen

Why? 
Hard on yourself..


----------



## Papaverium

Hanging by thread


----------



## Erikmen

Me too, lately.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Long and wet


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Fuck that bitch


----------



## zephyrhigh

Short n tiring


----------



## Erikmen

Very tiring- always


----------



## zephyrhigh

God fucking damnit


----------



## Erikmen

It seems endless


----------



## zephyrhigh

No fucking way ......
This shyts ridiculous.......
Holy sucking hell.....


----------



## Erikmen

What's the problem?


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Way to Stressful


----------



## Erikmen

It is Saturday!


----------



## zephyrhigh

Quite boring day


----------



## ChrisGo

Exhausting as shit


----------



## zephyrhigh

Not too bad


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Reasonable Panic Attack


----------



## zephyrhigh

Very very long


----------



## PotatoMan

procrastination
worry
obsessing


----------



## Erikmen

Real world sucks.

Learning, living sober.

Just takes months..


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Oh So Confused


----------



## zephyrhigh

It beyond sucks


----------



## trutexan

rain rain rain


----------



## Erikmen

I'm finally there.
 I'm truly tired.


----------



## New

I'm very full.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Degraded, unappreciated,
Helpless....


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Can Never Think

Try So Hard

Fuck Multiple Withdrawals


----------



## zephyrhigh

Very Over worried


----------



## Erikmen

Why ?
Send me a pm.


----------



## Erikmen

zephyrhigh said:


> Degraded, unappreciated,
> Helpless....


 Why?


----------



## zephyrhigh

^pmd u hun...


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Please Pain STOP!


----------



## zephyrhigh

Hopefully be good


----------



## Erikmen

Good to hear.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Keeping head up
Thanks for advice


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Argumentative Pointless Hopeless

One Leads -> Another


----------



## zephyrhigh

^keep head up


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Wish I Could

Head Is Broken

My Words Unspoken


----------



## zephyrhigh

Talk to Erik
He is awesome
Helped me out 
Needed it bad
I luvs him...

Today was wasted...


----------



## Erikmen

Good news indeed!

So much work!!


----------



## Treefa

Tick attack (at) Dawn


----------



## Erikmen

Two months +12!


----------



## Erikmen

zephyrhigh said:


> Talk to Erik
> He is awesome
> Helped me out
> Needed it bad
> I luvs him...
> 
> Today was wasted...



Thank you Zephyrhigh!


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Good; Righteous Anger

Confusing; Sad; Possibilities?

Don't Really Know?


----------



## zephyrhigh

Erikmen said:


> Two months +12!


absolutely fucking awesome!
Congrats to you... 
Keep it up 



IndustrialStrength said:


> Good; Righteous Anger
> 
> Confusing; Sad; Possibilities?
> 
> Don't Really Know?


Believe in yourself ....
There always possibilities.
Feeling every emotion
Is always good
Alot better than
Feeling nothing / numb
Means you're alive.
Embrace all things
Good and bad
Learn from it.
Experience it all.
Cherish every moment....
I lived today....
I chose to
You can too....
Choose you everyday.
You're worth it


----------



## Erikmen

*Believe in yourself! *


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Actually Accomplished Something!


----------



## zephyrhigh

^awesome!
encountered a problem.


----------



## ForEverAfter

*Drove Across Australia*
[About 2,000 km in just under 24 hours.]


----------



## IndustrialStrength

@zephyhigh & Erikmen Thanks Greatly Appreciated​
BS Paid Off

It Usually Does

Things Looking Up?

Even Just Slightly?


----------



## zephyrhigh

Painful mensrrual cramps.... :/


----------



## Erikmen

Day off work 

Too fast though..

Need a dentist.


----------



## zephyrhigh

I'm really hurting..... Ugghg


----------



## Erikmen

Well, surprise yourself!


----------



## zephyrhigh

What's that mean?^


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Strange Annoying Confusing


----------



## zephyrhigh

Gotta get better


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Proud? Wondering? Sedated...


----------



## Papaverium

Cravings, Ideas, Lethargy


----------



## PotatoMan

i did nothing


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Decisions To Make

Curious On Results


----------



## zephyrhigh

Unbearably missing him


----------



## sigmond

_Status Upgrade Complete_


----------



## CosmicG

A trying time.


----------



## Mindaltered

Couldn't be slower


----------



## zephyrhigh

Damn good Bday


----------



## PotatoMan

im lovin' it


----------



## CosmicG

Sobriety work drink


----------



## ForEverAfter

doing my bidding


----------



## zephyrhigh

Its just begun


----------



## CosmicG

Not so good


----------



## Erikmen

Really busy week


----------



## CosmicG

What to say?


----------



## zephyrhigh

Hell ofa day


----------



## CosmicG

Time flies by.


----------



## ForEverAfter

consummated mushroom season


----------



## herbavore

squash plants emerged


----------



## zephyrhigh

Cold then hot


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Hectic Stressed Ok


----------



## zephyrhigh

Just be over


----------



## GrymReefer

melancholy cataclysmic abyss


----------



## CosmicG

Doing big things


----------



## zephyrhigh

This bitch here
Is all smiles


----------



## CosmicG

Lemon Salsa Nightmare.


----------



## New

so many tacos


----------



## Erikmen

Getting over flu!


----------



## ForEverAfter

weed shrooms beer


----------



## CosmicG

Animals in captivity.


----------



## Erikmen

Sunday Bloody Sunday ..


----------



## zephyrhigh

Really need sleep


----------



## laugh

yo new sup


----------



## zephyrhigh

Need more time


----------



## CosmicG

Must Take Control.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Not too shabby
Finally some relief.


----------



## Bella Figura

My feet hurt


----------



## Jabberwocky

calm before storm


----------



## zephyrhigh

Spoke too soon


----------



## Erikmen

Everyone is sick! 

Flue is everywhere..


----------



## zephyrhigh

^that sucks sorry


----------



## Erikmen

^Thanks Zephyrhigh. 

We´re getting better!


----------



## zephyrhigh

Good to hear


----------



## Erikmen

Nasty flu around.

ER all daylong..


----------



## zephyrhigh

It'll get better


----------



## CosmicG

Such a waste


----------



## laugh

cg ead lol


----------



## zephyrhigh

Let's getit started


----------



## CosmicG

Rainy boring work


----------



## zephyrhigh

Kinda laid back


----------



## Erikmen

Busy all times.


----------



## CosmicG

Well you know...


----------



## zephyrhigh

Just wanna sleep


----------



## CosmicG

Wasting the talent


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Stressful Anxious Frustrated


----------



## Erikmen

It gets better.

*(We cannot solve our problems with the same thinking we used when we created them.)Einstein


----------



## JackiePeyton

:Dnot as bad


----------



## CosmicG

Life is work.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I have a
Toxic swirl of 
Words fulminating within.
I just needed
To release some.


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Odd Unexpected Simple

Long Tiring Ending

Soon Sleep Cometh


----------



## ForEverAfter

cleaning the house


----------



## Euphemie

Slept all day.


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Worried Different Tiring


----------



## CosmicG

Cooking hedonism walking


----------



## Erikmen

Thanks for today!!


----------



## CosmicG

For what was.


----------



## Papaverium

Might move away


----------



## ForEverAfter

not quitting today


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Felt Kinda Strange

Not Sure Why

Hopefully Not Cold/Flu


----------



## ForEverAfter

tired hazy detached


----------



## zephyrhigh

Strange stressful needed


----------



## Erikmen

Anxious to relax.
Sleeping desperately needed.
Non-stop sleeping nights.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Needing a break.


----------



## ForEverAfter

last of us


----------



## Kl519

Happy I'm home.


----------



## Erikmen

Me too.
I will soon..
be at home!


----------



## Kl519

Let's go out!


----------



## CosmicG

Difficult to interpret.


----------



## Kl519

Forward or reverse?


----------



## zephyrhigh

Death seems relevant.


----------



## Shrooms00087

Must attempt cure


----------



## Kl519

Mysteries are everywhere


----------



## CosmicG

Swimming puppy love


----------



## Kl519

Channeling positive energy


----------



## Erikmen

I wanna sleep!


----------



## Kl519

Feel the moment


----------



## zephyrhigh

Caught up in


----------



## Kl519

Nothing lasts forever


----------



## JahSEEuS

My Love Lost


----------



## zephyrhigh

Hot as fuck


----------



## JackiePeyton

Love Pastor Bill


----------



## Erikmen

Kl519 said:


> Nothing lasts forever



Very true indeed!


----------



## Kl519

Going back in


----------



## TinyPinkMermaid

Morning to morning.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Light finds dark


----------



## Erikmen

All day long..


----------



## Shrooms00087

Absolute schizophrenic nonsense


----------



## Erikmen

*Best Absolut Vodka*


----------



## JahSEEuS

Espresso Flavored Headaches


----------



## Erikmen

Doing my best!


----------



## Kl519

Deciphering secret codes

Edit: Cinnamon Roll Frappuccino!


----------



## Erikmen

Still not enough.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Gimme some more


----------



## sigmond

too much pizza


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Far To Few

Far To Many


----------



## sigmond

Coupe du monde


----------



## zephyrhigh

Got to go


----------



## Erikmen

Sunday's bitter sweet..


----------



## sigmond

Fique com cangurus


----------



## Kl519

Making a bet


----------



## zephyrhigh

Gotta lose weight


----------



## Kl519

Be happy everyone


----------



## Shrooms00087

Cain's Magic Bullet.


----------



## herbavore

totally blissed out


----------



## Kl519

Love open mindedness


----------



## Erikmen

zephyrhigh said:


> Gotta lose weight



Don't we all?


----------



## Shrooms00087

Your move.


----------



## jammin83

Brain is fried.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

everyday i'm hustlin


----------



## Kl519

Walking and posting


----------



## JahSEEuS

"We did IT!"


----------



## Kl519

Summer is here!


----------



## CosmicG

Long strange journey.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Met Merry Pranksters


----------



## Erikmen

I miss winter 
with 
summer sunny days.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Erikmen said:


> I miss winter
> with
> summer sunny days.


 this!!!
Omg I'm dying
Of heat stroke....


----------



## Bella Figura

Can't stop sweating


----------



## Kl519

Back in it!


----------



## Erikmen

No. Not cool.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Enjoying Buffalo Summer


----------



## Kl519

Clear sunny day


----------



## Erikmen

Enjoy the moment.


----------



## Bardeaux

Long, exhausting. Redeeming.


----------



## Erikmen

One more day!


----------



## CosmicG

Good night then.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Whatever Gets You


----------



## JahSEEuS

Through The Night


----------



## JahSEEuS

It is Alright


----------



## JahSEEuS

It's All Right!


----------



## Erikmen

It shall pass


----------



## Erikmen

Don't drink & post!


----------



## Kl519

Smoking and thinking


----------



## JahSEEuS

Drinking and Posting


----------



## JahSEEuS

Upset my ex


----------



## Bella Figura

I have tonsillitis.


----------



## JahSEEuS

No More Deepthroat


----------



## herbavore

soft fog morning


----------



## JahSEEuS

Cocaine fueled workday


----------



## beniceman

Well worth it.


----------



## Kl519

Getting it good


----------



## CosmicG

Work work work.


----------



## Kl519

Fun starts today!


----------



## ForEverAfter

Il mio giorno.


----------



## herbavore

Still frightened cats.


----------



## Erikmen

I hate Mondays.


----------



## Bella Figura

could be worse.


----------



## Kl519

Subway!  Eat fresh.


----------



## Erikmen

For the best.


----------



## CosmicG

No memory exists.


----------



## Kl519

Not the only


----------



## Erikmen

Keep it up.


----------



## herbavore

Stanford Hospital waiting


----------



## Erikmen

Hope nothing serious.


----------



## Kl519

We got power!


----------



## Erikmen

Let´s do it.


----------



## JahSEEuS

***+Vibes for herbavore***


----------



## IndustrialStrength

So Far... Decent


----------



## Erikmen

Good to know.


----------



## Kl519

Sweet as hell


----------



## Erikmen

It gets better.


----------



## Bella Figura

Got home early.


----------



## Erikmen

Don´t be late.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Jesus my stomach
Got "stomach flu".
Writing and drawing
Thinking and hoping.
Understanding vs reacting.
Better off alone
Than living miserably.
Needing to find
missing piece companion.


----------



## MilzyWilzy

Very sexy night


----------



## Erikmen

It´s Sunday already.


----------



## Kl519

At a park!


----------



## CosmicG

My final departure.


----------



## Kl519

Post quick reply


----------



## Erikmen

Monday bloody Monday.


----------



## ForEverAfter

......da......
..to......ys..
in...........bl
..ng....ee..
......di......

(clockwise)


*NSFW*: 



days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into
days bleeding into

makes Jack a dull boy


----------



## JahSEEuS

ForEverAfter said:


> ......da......
> ..to......ys..
> in...........bl
> ..ng....ee..
> ......di......
> 
> (clockwise)
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> days bleeding into
> 
> makes Jack a dull boy



nice


----------



## Kl519

It really is


----------



## herbavore

No more car.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Bike Riding Fun


----------



## Erikmen

Must do something.


----------



## CfZrx

Have Swine Flu.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Nice Post Count ^^^


----------



## Kl519

Reply to thread


----------



## zephyrhigh

Very very tired


----------



## Erikmen

Know the feeling.


----------



## Erikmen

Wish time´d stop.
Have to go.


----------



## Kl519

Too hot today!


----------



## JahSEEuS

Wedding Rehearsal Dinner


----------



## Kl519

Need time machine


----------



## JahSEEuS

Hole in One


----------



## ForEverAfter

Housework. China Bar.


----------



## herbavore

used car shopping.

(and hating it)


----------



## Erikmen

Might be fun..


----------



## Kl519

Find good one!


----------



## Erikmen

For the best.


----------



## Bella Figura

Pretty fucking high.


----------



## Kl519

Out and about


----------



## sigmond

merciless wi-fi connection


----------



## Bella Figura

still fucking high


----------



## zephyrhigh

Really hot longing


----------



## Erikmen

In and out.


----------



## Kl519

...it's all about.


----------



## Bella Figura

rectal stimulant blues


----------



## lalapanda

fucking hungover shit


----------



## Erikmen

It´s over now.


----------



## Bella Figura

Up all night

(or)

pull sick day


----------



## ForEverAfter

Four mushroom caps.



> rectal stimulant blues



Awesome.


----------



## herbavore

Old friends rock.


----------



## Erikmen

Adapting new challenges..


----------



## Smoky

Sun is shining


----------



## Kl519

Fire on freeway


----------



## Erikmen

Run other way.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Very big poop


----------



## zephyrhigh

Sleeping all day


----------



## Erikmen

Next stop; Autumn! 
Useful saved holidays.


----------



## Kl519

Busy these days


----------



## ForEverAfter

million mushroom hangover


----------



## Erikmen

Planning the weekend.


----------



## CosmicG

Killing thy self.


----------



## CfZrx

Gentlemen squire? Define.


----------



## Kl519

Time to relax 

(laugh out loud)


----------



## Erikmen

Keep it simple.


----------



## Kl519

Time is flying

Fuckin' flying away


----------



## zephyrhigh

Here we go


----------



## JahSEEuS

Give to Poor


----------



## LearntYoung

Achieved great nothingness


----------



## JahSEEuS

Enlightened, we are


----------



## Kl519

Drink iced tea


----------



## zephyrhigh

Slow long exhausting


----------



## LearntYoung

All night long


----------



## JahSEEuS

Stop doing amps


----------



## Kl519

Time will come


----------



## JahSEEuS

As it goes


----------



## Erikmen

This shall pass.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Ex Is Single


----------



## ForEverAfter

^Bang that vagina


----------



## JahSEEuS

Definitely gonna try


----------



## Erikmen

Not if married.


----------



## kay-jay

exhausting, miserable, mmmmmmmmmmmredwine


----------



## JahSEEuS

Patio drinking weather


----------



## Kl519

Hot like fire


----------



## ForEverAfter

starting my diet


----------



## JahSEEuS

Hiked some trails


----------



## Kl519

Drought is bad


----------



## ForEverAfter

so it begins


----------



## CosmicG

Oh you know


----------



## Erikmen

So it continues.


----------



## Kl519

Tectonic plate shifting


----------



## zephyrhigh

Let's go already


----------



## Kl519

That's the best


----------



## nuttynutskin

Dirnk ass fukk!!!


----------



## ForEverAfter

in a volcano


----------



## Erikmen

Life goes on.


----------



## ForEverAfter

love my volcano


----------



## Kl519

The shining light


----------



## LearntYoung

Irresponsible, but fun.


----------



## Kl519

Noisy ass workplace


----------



## JahSEEuS

Hungover as hell


----------



## Erikmen

It´ll be over.


----------



## Kl519

Tired, not sleepy


----------



## Erikmen

Know the feeling..


----------



## Kl519

A powerful accompaniment


----------



## Sourtulip

Boring as fuck


----------



## Kl519

Bring it on


----------



## Erikmen

Keep it up!


----------



## drug_mentor

Rolling another joint.


----------



## Erikmen

Tripping and living.


----------



## knockout

An happy day.


----------



## Erikmen

A Sunny Day!


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Hopeful Waiting Improving

Overall That Is


----------



## ForEverAfter

early morning stupor


----------



## Erikmen

Waking up early. 
I hate it.
(Will I ever get over this??)


----------



## Kl519

Finding our way


----------



## LearntYoung

Postponing the crash


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Figuring Things Out?


----------



## Erikmen

Definitely worth trying!


----------



## IndustrialStrength

@Erikman 

It Appears So


----------



## Erikmen

Can do this!


----------



## ForEverAfter

learning some Kanji


----------



## JahSEEuS

sprained my wrist


----------



## Erikmen

Non stop headache.


----------



## Kl519

Hiragana katakana kanji


----------



## Erikmen

Japanese language & characters?


----------



## ForEverAfter

oracle bone script


----------



## Erikmen

Indeed, very interesting. 
( I actually look up to see how it could be written. Pretty cool.)


----------



## ForEverAfter

O/T


*NSFW*: 



Japanese (Kanji) is the direct evolution of ancient Chinese hieroglyphs.
Kanji is a pictorial language; although the symbols have changed, it's still - essentially - hieroglyphic.

(Same goes for modern Chinese characters, AFAIK.)


----------



## LearntYoung

Happy ever after


----------



## Kl519

Resurrect forgotten technology


----------



## Erikmen

Future Robotics control.


----------



## ForEverAfter

need stop drinking


----------



## Erikmen

So tired today.


----------



## Kl519

Allocating different ideas


----------



## Erikmen

Great idea, indeed!


----------



## Kl519

Love to live

Live to love


----------



## JahSEEuS

Laughter is Medicine

Medicine Causes Laughter


----------



## Erikmen

The best medicine!


----------



## Kl519

All from within


----------



## Erikmen

Insightful days indeed.


----------



## Kl519

Endless thoughts unfold


----------



## Erikmen

Resourceful, fearless minds.


----------



## Kl519

Food is here!!


----------



## Erikmen

^ 

Tomorrow is Monday


----------



## ForEverAfter

Work, work, work.


----------



## Kl519

Stay cool tomorrow


----------



## JahSEEuS

Seratonin Levels Depleted


----------



## Erikmen

Going down fast.


----------



## Kl519

Down the hatch


----------



## Erikmen

Toast to life!


----------



## JahSEEuS

I love you!


----------



## Erikmen

I trust you.


----------



## ForEverAfter

Who are you?


----------



## Claudia Sass

House is clean


----------



## ForEverAfter

^Poltergeists?


----------



## Claudia Sass

ForEverAfter said:


> ^Poltergeists?



Nope, just organised ^.^


----------



## Erikmen

Do your best.


----------



## Kl519

Best is enough


----------



## Erikmen

Maybe you're right


----------



## drug_mentor

Time to harvest


----------



## Kl519

It's fuckin' Friday!

Yet I'm busy.

Fml


----------



## Kl519

Bombing the toilet

Edit: Fire at work.

Crazy as shit.


----------



## drug_mentor

Tasty bubble hash


----------



## Claudia Sass

I'm going bananas


----------



## Kl519

Starting over again


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Tired Stressed Injured... (but)

Mind Must Work

Must Be Convincing


----------



## ForEverAfter

so fucking fat


----------



## Claudia Sass

Happy! But vomiting?


----------



## Daniel96

sleep. all. day. or has. no. job.


----------



## ForEverAfter

^Join the army!


----------



## Erikmen

Celebrate your victories.


----------



## Kl519

Fun time begins


----------



## ForEverAfter

withdrawal day one


----------



## Erikmen

Best of luck!


----------



## Kl519

Everything's fine eventually


----------



## IndustrialStrength

To Damn Long


----------



## ForEverAfter

withdrawal day two


----------



## Claudia Sass

Punched my neighbour...


----------



## drug_mentor

^ For what reason?


----------



## Claudia Sass

Mostly self defence?


----------



## drug_mentor

Hope your alright!


----------



## Claudia Sass

I'm all good


----------



## drug_mentor

Glad to hear


----------



## Erikmen

Celebrate your victories!!


----------



## Kl519

Cheers from CA!


----------



## Erikmen

^  

A great weekend! 
..in CA


----------



## Kl519

Striking a balance


----------



## Kl519

Remembering what's important


----------



## Claudia Sass

Finally finished work!


----------



## Erikmen

Nurture your best!


----------



## drug_mentor

Getting shit done


----------



## Erikmen

Seize the day


----------



## Erikmen

Over and out


----------



## Kl519

Missed it here!


----------



## Erikmen

^ It was silent for few days. 

Wake your dreams.


----------



## drug_mentor

What is knowledge


----------



## ForEverAfter

got the flu?


----------



## Erikmen

Against all odds


----------



## drug_mentor

Wasting my time


----------



## Kl519

Same here too.


----------



## Erikmen

What's the purpose?


----------



## ForEverAfter

^over three words

(the purpose is to be able to ask the question "what's the purpose?"
that must be the answer, because otherwise the question cannot exist.)



-monkey Buddha


----------



## Erikmen

That was a contraction. I had once questioned the same and that's was the response I got. Searched and it's okay.

Great thinking though. 

Believe you can.


----------



## Kl519

It's good now.


----------



## drug_mentor

So much reading.


----------



## ForEverAfter

making new avatar


----------



## Erikmen

No strings attached


----------



## SKL

day drinking still


----------



## Erikmen

^Try something new


----------



## ForEverAfter

Kirby's Dream Course


*NSFW*: 




Amazing SNES / Super Famicom game. Highly recommended.


----------



## herbavore

fucking flat tire


----------



## Erikmen

^Ouch!

Ride or die..


----------



## drug_mentor

I slept in


----------



## Kl519

Free the mind


----------



## Erikmen

Live life daily


----------



## SKL

Erikmen said:


> SKL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day drinking still
> 
> 
> 
> ^Try something new
Click to expand...


it's nighttime, now


----------



## Kl519

Passing by it


----------



## Erikmen

Life is hard


----------



## SKL

^yes-meds help.


----------



## Kl519

The psychedelic meds


----------



## Kl519

Figuring out mysteries


----------



## Erikmen

All is well


----------



## ForEverAfter

in good spirits


----------



## Erikmen

Be your best


----------



## Kl519

Woefully trudging along!


----------



## SKL

The Yankees lost


----------



## drug_mentor

Lots of work


----------



## Erikmen

All the time


----------



## Kl519

It's break time.


----------



## Erikmen

Be here now


----------



## sigmond

Too much coffee


*NSFW*: 



 ad infinitum 


​


----------



## Erikmen

Planning next holiday


----------



## Kl519

Fire it up


----------



## SKL

Moderating my drinking


----------



## Incognegrowigger

Blessed be loved


----------



## Incognegrowigger

Mom two sons


----------



## Incognegrowigger

Like the topic


----------



## Erikmen

Cherish your kids


----------



## Kl519

Made in China


----------



## Erikmen

Against all odds


----------



## SKL

overtime then television


----------



## Erikmen

A new day


----------



## New

Not very exciting.


----------



## Erikmen

It will be


----------



## Kl519

Tokin' it up!


----------



## CfZrx

No weed day1


----------



## Erikmen

Congrats to you!


----------



## Kl519

Choosing a psychedelic...


----------



## Erikmen

Trying to rest.


----------



## ForEverAfter

baffled by cowardice :/


----------



## drug_mentor

Very amusing day.


----------



## Erikmen

Still quite sunny!


----------



## Kl519

Sad for BL.


----------



## CfZrx

Wheres Waffles Sock?


----------



## maxade

it was all those ppl bumpin that has anyone tried apvp a while back cunts lol


----------



## Erikmen

CfZrx said:


> Wheres Waffles Sock?



Do not know


----------



## LearntYoung

Fucked up everything


----------



## Erikmen

Breaking bad habits.


----------



## SKL

real bad news


----------



## Erikmen

"What is it?"


----------



## Kl519

Fuckin' Friday Fellas!


----------



## SKL

early shift tomorrow
still up late
(Cheating i know)


----------



## Erikmen

So tired today.


----------



## Kl519

Time is stubborn.


----------



## Erikmen

All the time!


----------



## Kl519

There's time now.


----------



## oreocub

Time for habits.


----------



## Erikmen

Good old times


----------



## drug_mentor

Got it done.


----------



## MrCookiE

Workout

Food

Sex


----------



## Erikmen

In that order..


----------



## Kl519

If you like


----------



## Erikmen

Not my 3-best


----------



## Kl519

Freedom for all


----------



## Erikmen

Freedom is expensive.


----------



## Kl519

Ideals clash sometimes


----------



## Erikmen

Standard of perfection


----------



## Kl519

Differences are similar


----------



## Erikmen

Against all odds


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

I have changed


----------



## LearntYoung

Too much writing


----------



## Erikmen

Straight forward, always.


----------



## MrCookiE

Food 

Argument

Sex


----------



## Papaverium

Scrambled

Unorganized

Homeless


----------



## Kl519

Coping mechanisms unite!


----------



## iridescentblack

Love Vanished, Sloth


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Well that sucked.


----------



## Erikmen

Life is hard.


----------



## Kl519

Wired but tired.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Groundhog Day Fo'Sho


----------



## eastern star

Todays 

Still 

Yesterday


----------



## Erikmen

Better than yesterday


----------



## Flower of Life

existence is empty


----------



## Drderms

I'm still Alive


----------



## Munchkoala

She'll be apples


----------



## Mysterie

moving back home


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Not too shabby.


----------



## Erikmen

Not at all


----------



## Kl519

High, so hi


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Good all around.


----------



## LearntYoung

Speedy bike repair.


----------



## Flower of Life

LearntYoung said:


> Speedy bike repair.



Wicked intense cycling


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Onto the next.


----------



## Erikmen

Out of context.


----------



## Kl519

So what's next?


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Conjunctivitis. Eye hex.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Uneasy work load


----------



## LearntYoung

Nine hour practical


----------



## Kl519

Flippin' out inside


----------



## Papaverium

searching not finding


----------



## Erikmen

Keep on going..


----------



## Kl519

Struggle is real


----------



## Erikmen

Every single day


----------



## Kl519

Looking for action


----------



## LearntYoung

Shit, but done


----------



## Erikmen

Very hard day.


----------



## CosmicG

So very bored.


----------



## iridescentblack

Gay subject material


----------



## Papaverium

Eternally waiting nervously


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Someone's dogging me


----------



## Erikmen

Had better ones.


----------



## LearntYoung

10/10 would relive


----------



## Kl519

It's like clockwork


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Yesterday was good


----------



## Kl519

Need a drink


----------



## LearntYoung

Started horrible, recovered!


----------



## Papaverium

depression kills me


----------



## Munchkoala

Life is good


----------



## Erikmen

Be your best


----------



## Kl519

Generating life supply


----------



## Papaverium

In b4 Haloween


----------



## Erikmen

Let it go.


----------



## Kl519

Some good food


----------



## Erikmen

Dinner for 5


----------



## Papaverium

Hate my phone


----------



## Erikmen

Rainy days ahead


----------



## CosmicG

Post acute withdrawal


----------



## Erikmen

Just for today.


----------



## Kl519

Society's a wreck


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Struggling to continue..


----------



## Erikmen

^ Wish you strength!


----------



## CosmicG

Out of body.


----------



## Papaverium

Waited All Day


----------



## Erikmen

HdoubleODeezy said:


> Struggling to continue..





Papaverium said:


> Waited All Day



Sort of tired.


----------



## LearntYoung

Already great, suprisingly


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Thank you Erikmen!


----------



## Erikmen

Anytime HdoubleODeezy, 'welcome!


----------



## Kl519

There it goes


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Need coffee now.


----------



## Erikmen

My favorite day.


----------



## Kl519

And also tomorrow.


----------



## Erikmen

But not Sunday


----------



## CosmicG

Reading writing music.


----------



## Erikmen

Great hobbies indeed.


----------



## Kl519

Have a blast!


----------



## Erikmen

Be your best!


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Unable to freestyle


----------



## Erikmen

^ You can/will be!

Whatever you want!

Whatever it takes 

Wish you well.


----------



## manboychef

fedora, neckbeard, cheetos

plant nurture bloom


----------



## Erikmen

Against all odds.


----------



## Kl519

Sliding towards destiny


----------



## lubchenko

Fuck my life


----------



## herbavore

no son yet


----------



## manboychef

dreaming of beauty


----------



## Kl519

About to engage


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Just say maybe


----------



## Erikmen

Kl519 said:


> About to engage



Say I do!


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Now that's funny!


----------



## Kl519

Erikmen said:


> Say I do!



Meant class, but...

We already did.  

Thank you sir!


----------



## LearntYoung

Already quite productive


----------



## manboychef

taking deep breaths


----------



## Erikmen

Take it easy.


----------



## Kl519

Say it loud


----------



## Erikmen

*You'll be fine!!*


----------



## Kl519

That's just AWESOME!


----------



## Erikmen

Great News Indeed!!


----------



## infectedmushroom

got high mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Erikmen

Kl519 said:


> That's just AWESOME!



You deserve it!! :D


----------



## Kl519

You do too!


----------



## Papaverium

Starting new job!!


----------



## Kl519

Congratulations!  Break bread!


----------



## Erikmen

Papaverium said:


> Starting new job!!



Congratulations to you!!


----------



## JackiePeyton

Got it done


----------



## Erikmen

'..Soon as possible.


----------



## Papaverium

Erikmen said:


> Congratulations to you!!



Thanks very much! :D


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Acquired withdrawal tools


----------



## Kl519

Keep on going!


----------



## Erikmen

Congrats, great decision!


----------



## Papaverium

keep thinking positive.


----------



## Kl519

Good for health.


----------



## Erikmen

Live the present.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Sleep be interrupted


----------



## Erikmen

Insomnia, worst nightmare.


----------



## Kl519

Things turn around.


----------



## Erikmen

Do hope so!


----------



## itsallenergy

Awaken to now.


----------



## Kl519

A mini war.

Peace comes after.


----------



## CosmicG

Time To Reflect.


----------



## Erikmen

Kl519 said:


> A mini war.
> 
> Peace comes after.



Really hope so.


----------



## Smoky

Another day down


----------



## JackiePeyton

nicely drama free


----------



## Erikmen

'Drama free' rocks.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Been very good


----------



## Erikmen

Not my best!


----------



## Kl519

It's better now!


----------



## Erikmen

Good to hear!


----------



## relex_author

Good too here


----------



## JackiePeyton

Woodstove induced rhinitis


----------



## Erikmen

Classification of rhinitis.


----------



## relex_author

I'm preferring rhinoceros


----------



## Sprout

Codeine, Morphine, Heroin.


----------



## Erikmen

Does heart symbolize?
Drug kills us.


----------



## Kl519

Marijuana, psychedelics, stimulants!

In that order.


----------



## relex_author

Base Bright Bias


----------



## JackiePeyton

getting weed today


----------



## Erikmen

Getting very busy..


----------



## relex_author

Reclining moderately, satisfied


----------



## Erikmen

Need to rest.


----------



## Kl519

The great outdoors


----------



## Sprout

Shit, please end.


----------



## Erikmen

You got this.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Hate this cold


----------



## Erikmen

It shall pass.


----------



## CosmicG

Even this though...


----------



## D's

what the fuck?


----------



## Erikmen

What is up?


----------



## Kl519

Research papers suck


----------



## Erikmen

Ending feels good!


----------



## Kl519

Yes it does!

Can't wait to

Throw my books


----------



## Erikmen

Resting all day!!


----------



## JackiePeyton

happy joy joy


----------



## Erikmen

Enjoying this Saturday!!


----------



## Kl519

Got a whole

Week off from

Classes!  (Fall break!)

Happy as shit!


----------



## Erikmen

You are lucky!!


----------



## Kl519

Haha, for once!

Actually...rarely so.  

Thanks, such kindness!


----------



## Erikmen

You are welcome!


----------



## talkin2myself

Klonopin, weed, happiness.


----------



## Erikmen

Nine months sober!


----------



## Kl519

Erikmen said:


> Nine months sober!



Proud of you!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

pretty fucking chill

* awesome to hear that, erikmen.


----------



## Kl519

Shine the light


----------



## JackiePeyton

very hyper today

Congrats to Erik


----------



## Erikmen

Thanks so much!! 

To you too! 

Pretty chill indeed.


----------



## Erikmen

Kl519 said:


> Proud of you!



Thanks Kl!!


----------



## littlenell

Hormone ravaged comedown


----------



## Erikmen

Please stay away!


----------



## LearntYoung

Received first payout! (this one's for yesterday, I'll be back with today's update, somewhere throughout the day


----------



## Erikmen

Congratulations, you deserve.


----------



## JackiePeyton

bored bored bored


----------



## Erikmen

Tired, tired, tired.


----------



## JackiePeyton

day to myself


----------



## Erikmen

Slow gym class


----------



## Kl519

Get stuff done!


----------



## Erikmen

Winter days ahead! 

Thinking about home.


----------



## relex_author

rob's here, bummer


----------



## Drderms

Tolerance is fucked


----------



## relex_author

Agreed, tolerance sucks!


----------



## Erikmen

Sobriety is tough!


----------



## Kl519

Cold weather's brewing!


----------



## Erikmen

Slept really well! 

Woke up early.


----------



## zombywoof

turn on sounds 
smoke a spliff


----------



## Erikmen

Have to work! 

Music is on..


----------



## zombywoof

fucking paid off 



need new job


----------



## Erikmen

Know the feeling.


----------



## zombywoof

been there before


----------



## zombywoof

always another door


----------



## zombywoof

begging on floor


----------



## zombywoof

not a poet


----------



## zombywoof

did blow it


----------



## zombywoof

keep it prose


----------



## zombywoof

how it goes


----------



## Erikmen

Why seven posts!
To say words
Minute by minute
That would perfectly
fit in one?


----------



## zombywoof

do not know


----------



## Erikmen

Today, beautiful day


----------



## LearntYoung

Failed. Onto tomorrow.


----------



## Erikmen

Start over again!


----------



## Kl519

Timing is everything.


----------



## BadHero

No f*****g way.


----------



## Kl519

Finding our way.


----------



## Erikmen

Finding useful tools.


----------



## zombywoof

In ann summers


----------



## Erikmen

No, not exactly.


----------



## zombywoof

I did once


----------



## zombywoof

I went red


----------



## zombywoof

back on track


----------



## Erikmen

You shouldn't really be posting double/triple posts like that.
Yesterday you have done it seven times literally minute by minute.


----------



## zombywoof

no more then


----------



## Erikmen

You can always 
merge them all 
into one post.


----------



## Kl519

It's high time!


----------



## Erikmen

It's so early!


----------



## zombywoof

I am back


----------



## Erikmen

Welcome back zombywoof! 

Sunday is easygoing.


----------



## Papaverium

New perspective arose


----------



## Erikmen

Good News, Verri!


----------



## Kl519

It's paper time...


----------



## Erikmen

It's raining again!


----------



## zombywoof

making the dinner


----------



## Erikmen

Different time zone.


----------



## LearntYoung

Been too useless


----------



## Erikmen

Life does change.


----------



## Kl519

Weather does too!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

it was aight


----------



## herbavore

back to work.


----------



## Erikmen

Just ten more.


----------



## Kl519

Lots to do.


----------



## Erikmen

Good so far!  

A little tired.


----------



## relex_author

One o' clock


----------



## Erikmen

Time to sleep.


----------



## Kl519

Erikmen said:


> Time to sleep.



That sounds good.


----------



## Papaverium

decorated new room :D


----------



## drug_mentor

Cleaning the house.


----------



## Erikmen

Eating and working.


----------



## Kl519

Settling in nicely


----------



## Erikmen

Getting too busy!

Need to relax.


----------



## CosmicG

Trying something new


----------



## Erikmen

Hope it works!


----------



## littlenell

ice lolly! Perfect


----------



## Erikmen

Rainy days ahead.


----------



## Kl519

Chili on fire


----------



## Erikmen

Cozy winter house.


----------



## Kl519

I love winter.  

Eat hot food!


----------



## Erikmen

I love snow. 

The silence, calmness.


----------



## Kl519

Erikmen said:


> I love snow.
> 
> The silence, calmness.



I do too.  

Want 2b there.


Here is crazy.

Need gun control.


----------



## zirbeldude2

Excited for weekend


----------



## Erikmen

What a day!


----------



## JackiePeyton

what is succ?


----------



## Erikmen

I'm back home!


----------



## Kl519

Doing it right


----------



## D's

Its country music.


----------



## Erikmen

I am tired. 

Need to relax.


----------



## Kl519

I'll be busy.  

Until next Thursday.

Break time after.


----------



## Erikmen

See you Thursday.


----------



## LearntYoung

Getting shit done


----------



## Erikmen

Year's best day!!


----------



## JackiePeyton

People are boring


----------



## Erikmen

Not while dancing.


----------



## Spiritsword

This is love.


----------



## Erikmen

This is Life.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Had food poisoning


----------



## Erikmen

Hope you're okay.


----------



## LearntYoung

Work, then nothing


----------



## Erikmen

Work, eat, sleep.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Poor Illegal Toilet


----------



## Mysterie

cover, shame, wow!


----------



## CfZrx

Listening To Laiika


----------



## Erikmen

On lunch break.


----------



## Kl519

I'm almost done!

So much work...


----------



## Erikmen

One more day!


----------



## Kl519

Yes!  Can't wait!  

Bursting with energy,

Thinking about recreation.

Time is near!

Holy fuck, yes!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

eat. fuck. die.


----------



## Kl519

Captain.Heroin said:


> eat. fuck. die.



So damn funny.


----------



## Erikmen

So damn true!


----------



## Kl519

Making a remedy


----------



## LearntYoung

Rocked exam unprepared


----------



## Kl519

That's pretty cool.

I did too.

Years ago though.

Can't this time.  

Wish I could...

It's not possible,

Unless you've read,

And also memorized,

Every book possible.

Shit was torture!!


----------



## LearntYoung

Let me explain.

Studied five years.

Without being aware.

Drugs resemble medicine.

Applied common sense.


----------



## Kl519

Sounds like preparation

Even if accidental.

Base knowledge secured.

Perhaps easy test?

Drugs are medicine.  

Just different kind.


----------



## Erikmen

You are right.

Drugs are medicine. 

You can either

Eat, laugh, cry.
Sleep, live, die. 
Etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Kl519

Lol, so funny.

I like that.

Etc etc etc


----------



## Sprout

Piece of shit.
It never changes.
Losing all hope.
Curl up, die,
That's my aspiration.


----------



## Erikmen

Don't give up!


----------



## Kl519

Just got prizes!


----------



## Blu_id_v3ga5

Slept until 9pm


----------



## Erikmen

Prizes are fun! 

Were they nice?

Slept until now..


----------



## Kl519

Just gift card

And free books

^Can't decide if

Yay or nay.  

That's about it!


----------



## Erikmen

Gift cards too! 

A little impersonal. 

But not bad.


----------



## Kl519

Haha, I agree.

Better prizes though;

Electronics, higher amount

Of gift cards.

Didn't win those.

But that's okay.


----------



## Erikmen

My work gift.

Not electronics, unfortunately.  

Need to shop!!

Urgently for Christmas!!


----------



## Kl519

Yeah, me too!

Late shopping ftw.


----------



## Kl519

Battling empty voids


----------



## CosmicG

Not feeling it


----------



## Erikmen

I'll swim now! 

Best endorphin available!!

See you later..


----------



## Kl519

Haha, have fun.


----------



## Erikmen

Thank you Kl519.

I'm back now!! 

Swimming; endorphin factory.


----------



## LearntYoung

had much fap


----------



## JoeTheStoner

appointments always late!


----------



## Kl519

Erikmen said:


> Thank you Kl519.
> 
> I'm back now!!
> 
> Swimming; endorphin factory.



No problem Erikmen.  

Wondering how to

Proceed...very angry.

With IRL bs.

Evil is winning...

I will never

Back down from

Or ever forgive

Traitors and fuckers.

Never talked 2me.

Neither of them.

An unbelievable day.

However, at least

Karma is real.


----------



## Kl519

Keep on lol'ing

Karma has already

Hit you.  It's 

Cuz of argument

You started that

That happened.  Good

Job, hurting him

It's your fault.

I was innocent

The whole time.

Definitely, not you.

Edit:

By the way

When will you

Let him think

For himself?  You

Controlling, manipulative bastard.

I told you.

Good always wins.

In the end.


----------



## Kl519

That's why my

Gf stayed away

Everything I said

Made sense 2her

Her own decision.

You are evil.

Not to anyone

But only me.

Now it backfired.

You are dumb.

Did it to

Yourself, ESP

Your own cousin.

Still does not

Come close to

Unfairness I endured.

You deserve worse.

Hate you forever.

Stay away from

My gf, fucker.

She changed positively

Because of me.

You?  Lol, she

Never got better.

Can't wait until

People see truth.


----------



## Erikmen

Looks like marriage!


----------



## CosmicG

To be determined.


----------



## Erikmen

So it lasts.


----------



## Kl519

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> To be determined.



This is right.  

Nothing is certain.

Most likely though!


----------



## Erikmen

Wish I knew.


----------



## Mysterie

happines, shame, clarity


----------



## Kl519

Erikmen said:


> Wish I knew.



Same here too.

Better to know.  

It's NYE BLers!!


----------



## Erikmen

Happy New Year!!


----------



## JackiePeyton

I like sleep


----------



## Erikmen

I can't sleep.


----------



## Kl519

Arrived here, finally.

Leaving again shortly.


----------



## Erikmen

Hurrying all day!!


----------



## CfZrx

Jeff look! Spiders!


----------



## Erikmen

Netflix all night.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rain and chill


----------



## Erikmen

Very busy, tiring.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Can't sell any


----------



## Erikmen

Making our budget.


----------



## Kl519

I'm an idiot.


----------



## Erikmen

^ I don't think you are.  

Very difficult night.


----------



## Kl519

It is sometimes.

Optimism still helps.

Sobriety is nice.


----------



## Erikmen

Indeed, it is!!  

Exercises saved me. 

Optimism even better!!


----------



## .syn.

Tired but functioning


----------



## Erikmen

Alive and well.


----------



## Kl519

Getting some pizza.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Glad it's over!
Lots of emotions
Too many tears


----------



## Erikmen

Been too busy!!
Tough week already.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Feeling so loved 
Still depressed overall


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Eighteen days clean!


----------



## Erikmen

^ Congrats, great work!

Respect all obstacles.


----------



## CalicoSam

Happy about dog

Humanity much less


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Still Spiraling downward 

Can't ground myself


----------



## Erikmen

Very busy day.


----------



## Kl519

Have new challenge.  

Can't wait.  Heh.

Indeed, busy soon.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Finally feeling better 
Loving my recovery


----------



## Kl519

What's worth buying?


----------



## Junkiegirl23

I need sleep 

I'm so bored.


----------



## Erikmen

Busy is good. 

Peace of mind. 

Meditation is difficult.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Finally got sleep! 

I'm only sleeping


----------



## Erikmen

It seems you are bit depressed. That's pretty normal considering the circumstances. 
You've lost your mother, had to change/quit a job that was not good for you. Have been dealing with sobriety.
This mood changes are expected and part of the process. You are going towards your 48th, nearly 50 days sober.

It took me a long time to be fairly okay again. I have had medical support in the beginning and I've often experienced mood swings and suicidal thoughts for almost 4 months. Exercises can help you. Eating well, taking care of yourself. 
Yesterday you were pretty happy that you've have been noted in your NA meeting and had a dinner together with a friend. 
Good moments like this one will happen here and then pretty often until you find yourself in a more stable condition. 

I wonder that it must be difficult to handle your losses, you must miss your mother and being taken care of. 
Be patient with yourself. 

Take care ExJg!


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Thank you Erikman  
Today is #49


----------



## Erikmen

There you go!


----------



## oreocub

Manipulative and unstable


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Feeling very grateful
Saw old friends


----------



## Kl519

Upside down macchiato


----------



## Erikmen

Want to sleep 

It's still early


----------



## Mysterie

work/niacin/work


----------



## oreocub

writing on stimulants


----------



## Erikmen

Taking a nap.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

So very tired
Too much sleep


----------



## Kl519

Buying more clothes.

Need new style.


----------



## Erikmen

Changing is good!


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Music/Reading/Journaling  
Makes me happy

Missing my mom


----------



## New

look towards flight


----------



## Papaverium

mushroom tea giggles


----------



## Junkiegirl23

In my bed


----------



## Erikmen

All day long.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Can't find glasses >.<

Still can't see. 
Can't stop eating -_-


----------



## Kl519

What is pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis?


----------



## Junkiegirl23

^ hard to pronunciate?


----------



## Kl519

Junkiegirl23 said:


> ^ hard to pronunciate?



Longest English word.


----------



## Erikmen

Learning every day.


----------



## negrogesic

Ving Rames Bible


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Still can't see >.< 
I've looked EVERYWHERE.

It's a miracle! 
I can see!


----------



## Erikmen

Looking for keys
While they were
in my hands.


----------



## Kl519

Erikmen said:


> Looking for keys
> While they were
> in my hands.



I did the same!

Except it was

With my lighter.  

(Smoked some bud).


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Going to workout


----------



## Erikmen

Sober and hungry.


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Totally diggin people
Totally diggin recovery
Totally diggin life


On another note-
My roommate sucks.


----------



## Erikmen

One more day!


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Yes! We're awesome  
We're all awesome  

Got to workout  
Feeling pretty good


----------



## Erikmen

^ Awesome is great!


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Fuuuuck I overslept :-/


----------



## Erikmen

Excellent so far.

Taking time off.

Letting it go.


----------



## Kl519

Gonna see doc!

Want 110% health!

Didn't care before.

Do care now!


----------



## Erikmen

^ Had great results! 

Liver, health - heart. 

It's all okay. 

I didn't "break".


----------



## Kl519

That's awesome news.  

Happy to hear.

Same, so far.

Still in shape!

Health is #1!


----------



## Erikmen

Indeed it is! 

We did it!


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Just fuck it
Fuck it all


----------



## Kl519

Memories of everything

Flying through life

Miss my bff's =/

Every word counts!


----------



## Erikmen

Everything at once.


----------



## CosmicG

Awkward Family Reunion


----------



## Erikmen

Against all odds!.


----------



## Kl519

Behind the scenes...

What is known?

Leads to awkwardness.

6th sense rocks.

Being blunt rocks!

Pop out everyone.


----------



## Erikmen

^ 5th Rock series. 

Just woke up. 

Haven't slept enough.


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Thirty days today!
Oh MyGod!
Who would've thought!
Thank you all!


----------



## Erikmen

That is great!! 
Good news, indeed. 
Congratulations to you!


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Thank You Erik
I feel good
Just for today!


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Good job bono!


----------



## Erikmen

^ Indeed.

Just one day
 at a time!


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Thank youJK.
Hope you okay?!


----------



## Erikmen

Believe in yourself!!


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Starting 60 days! 
Can't believe it


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

Great job JK!


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Hey thanks bono! %)
Getting pretty anxious


----------



## Erikmen

Junkiegirl23 said:


> Starting 60 days!
> Can't believe it



Yes I do!!  
Believe it's happening. 

Congrats Ex-JG! You deserve it. You've gone through so much these past months and I am impressed.
Keep up! I'm really happy you are doing this regardless of the problems you are facing.


----------



## Kl519

A sad day.


----------



## Kl519

I'm really dumb.


----------



## Erikmen

You are not. 

Are you better?

You were sad.


----------



## sigmond

Clonazepam and coffee


----------



## O-pan-na

Snorting and working


----------



## Erikmen

Tough Monday morning


----------



## neversickanymore

stalled grey boring


----------



## Erikmen

Monday bloody Monday. ♪ ♫


----------



## neversickanymore

snowstorm daydream afternoon


----------



## Erikmen

Silent snow days. 

Childhood's good memories.


----------



## Kl519

Thank you Erikmen.

Such kind words.

They are undeserved.


----------



## Erikmen

^  Snowy family days! 

Cold, yet peaceful.


----------



## sigmond

meditation counteract monotony?


----------



## Erikmen

Can you meditate? 

Fruitful day, tiring.


----------



## sigmond

Erikmen said:


> Can you meditate?



Honestly, I am unsure. If some groundbreaking spiritual experience is supposed to happen then no, stillness or not attaching to thoughts, maybe.

oxymoronic futile endeavors


----------



## Erikmen

I meant meditation seeking peace that happens when your mind is silent.

 Calm and Silent.


----------



## sigmond

Yeah I am still unsure, I think I am looking for this cosmic consciousness phenomenon but have yet to find it.

meandering sedentary excrescence


----------



## Erikmen

Just searching for peace state of mind. 

Letting it go.


----------



## sigmond

stating the obvious


*NSFW*: 



trying not to state the obvious


----------



## Erikmen

My day in 3 words.

Tough, busy, tiring. 
Trying to relax.


----------



## sigmond

Coffee Clonazepam Kindle


----------



## Kl519

A sunny day.

Miss snowy weather!


----------



## Erikmen

Me too! 

Sunny Canada's winter. 

Great memories alive.


----------



## Kl519

^Yes they are!

Sailing toward islands.


----------



## Erikmen

Trying something new.


----------



## Kl519

Metaphorically speaking, actually.

But thank you.  

(Probably knew that).

Love reading others.

Laid back now!


----------



## Erikmen

Indeed, good idea!


----------



## Papaverium

Coffee, Tidying room


----------



## Erikmen

Watching new seasons.


----------



## Kl519

Good day's effect


----------



## thelung

god bless bluelight


----------



## Erikmen

Right on, thelung!

Hope it's working.


----------



## Kl519

Things are even


----------



## Erikmen

Good so far.

One year sober
within a week!


----------



## namnoc16

Erikmen said:


> Good so far.
> 
> One year sober
> within a week!


 Good for you man,you should be very proud Erickmen I love seein shit like this!


----------



## Erikmen

Thanks namnoc!


----------



## Kl519

^^ Yup, it's deserved.


----------



## sweetXt

is anyone around??


----------



## Mysterie

yoga was tiring


----------



## Erikmen

Very stressful morning


----------



## bonomoopiojo55

My birthday sucks


----------



## Erikmen

Getting old sucks


----------



## Kl519

Wiser, more experienced


----------



## PerfectDisguise

The same thing


----------



## Kl519

Yeah, kind of


----------



## sigmond

inconveniently scheduled appointments


----------



## Erikmen

My heart, energy
goes to you.

Wherever you are


----------



## Suntinkle6

Withdrawal gabapentin calming


----------



## Erikmen

Good luck Suntinkle!


----------



## Kl519

Need to re-focus


----------



## Papaverium

anxiety, hope, determination


----------



## Erikmen

I can relate
Totally with you.


----------



## Kl519

Lucky break commencing!


----------



## Erikmen

I hope so! 

Reseting my life.


----------



## Papaverium

painful, cold, impatient


----------



## Erikmen

Fearful, resilient, hopeful.


----------



## weekend addiction

Drunk as a skunk.

EDIT: Okay its 4 words sue me!


----------



## Kl519

Rained and smoked


----------



## Erikmen

Hopes for tomorrow.


----------



## Kl519

Fully present simultaneously.


----------



## Erikmen

Indeed. 

Time to sleep 

Or try to


----------



## JackiePeyton

Beer laughs friends


----------



## Erikmen

Nice to see you Jackie!  

Relieved, happy, free..


----------



## ManOnDeath

Boring , Endless , Shitty ...


----------



## almostoptimistic

Onward and upward.


----------



## Fug

inane and trivial


----------



## Erikmen

Ups and downs


----------



## JackiePeyton

Giggling too much


----------



## Erikmen

Much better now!


----------



## Kl519

Trying natural healing


----------



## Erikmen

Frustrating, so far.


----------



## Kl519

It'll get better 

No perfect way!

Everything is improvised.


----------



## Papaverium

LSD, introspection, self-reflection


----------



## Erikmen

Hopeful, anxious, nostalgic


----------



## Kl519

Radiant, emphemeral light


----------



## Erikmen

Trying my best.


----------



## sigmond

walking writing withering


----------



## Erikmen

Keeping it real


----------



## Sprout

Where'd yesterday go?


----------



## Erikmen

^ Exactly. Good question!


----------



## Fug

Oh so sedated.


----------



## Erikmen

Need to sleep. 

One more down.


----------



## Fug

Cannabis, Ketamine, Xanax.


----------



## Kl519

Weed, cig, coffee


----------



## Papaverium

Boredom, beer, blazing


----------



## JackiePeyton

sleep work sleep


----------



## Fug

Pram toy throw


----------



## Erikmen

JackiePeyton said:


> sleep work sleep



Working for holidays.


----------



## Papaverium

Applied for welfare :/


----------



## Erikmen

Hope it helps.


----------



## Papaverium

Kratom working wonders


----------



## sigmond

extraction surprise satisfaction


----------



## Papaverium

Start new thread! :D


----------



## Erikmen

Home budget management


----------



## Kl519

Winds creating music

By interacting with

Bells and chimes


----------



## Fug

More Ketamine Please


----------



## Papaverium

Wired, can't relax


----------



## Erikmen

Feelings creating history


----------



## Kl519

No stopping time


----------



## Erikmen

All day long


----------



## Kl519

Stuck in class

Irony is everywhere!

Settling in now...

Focus is back.


----------



## Erikmen

Good for you!  

Stuck in meetings.

'Craving' for focus, 

leadership and independence.


----------



## Kl519

Thanks, Erikmen, again.  

You will succeed!

Keep spirit high.


----------



## CosmicG

Safe Under Cover


----------



## Fug

Do the twist


----------



## devinchithekid

Methadone Sex Cocain


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Starting 90 days! 
Soo sooo proud %)
First therapy appointment 

Today is good


----------



## Erikmen

Congrats for success!


----------



## Junkiegirl23

Thank you Erikmen!


----------



## Fug

what a waste


----------



## Erikmen

Keep up EXjg!!
Always moving on!!


----------



## Kl519

It's break time!


----------



## Erikmen

Time to go! 
One more down..


----------



## JackiePeyton

haircut, doctor, pizza


----------



## Kl519

Channeling positive energy


----------



## Erikmen

Focus good moments

Positive attitude attractive


----------



## Kl519

It really is!

Saw it in

Others first.  Sublime!


----------



## Erikmen

Great TV series.
Netflix, new addiction.
Seem them all.


----------



## sigmond

read myself stupid


----------



## Erikmen

Feeling better now


----------



## maggells

Still miss him...


----------



## Erikmen

Hurtful Everlasting Memories


----------



## Kl519

Split roads uniting!


----------



## sigmond

defleo vertus geminus


----------



## Erikmen

Changing Modus Operandis


----------



## Kl519

Capitalist society, fuck


----------



## sigmond

neuropsychological inefficacious detestation


----------



## Erikmen

Too much competition 

So much work 

Reasonable money income

Under pressure 100%


----------



## maggells

So much pain


----------



## Erikmen

Sorry to hear..

Painful, challenging day.


----------



## Kl519

Irrationally singling out

Weird to spectate.  =/

Friend in trouble

Must go help.

=/ =\  >=|


----------



## Kl519

World sucks sometimes...

Good people suffer.  =/

I hope that

(Since can relate)

My advice works.


----------



## Kl519

Better days ahead!

I have faith.  

There always is

When you're living!


----------



## Erikmen

Kl519 said:


> Better days ahead!



I hope so!

Faith and hope.


----------



## Kl519

Erikmen said:


> I hope so!
> 
> Faith and hope.



They saved me.  

So many lies,

Plus haters, ruiners,

But I'm still

Standing tall, confident.

Because of that.  

Literally, that's it!


----------



## Erikmen

Confident, happy, hopeful


----------



## sigmond

futile preparations; ****


----------



## Erikmen

Not as good
as I expected.


----------



## Kl519

One sided battle.

One of them

Isn't even battling.

The other is.

It's so weird!


----------



## Erikmen

^ Indeed, quite true. 

Takes two to

Make things right!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Awake, exhausted, sweaty.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Frustrating learning process.


----------



## JahSEEuS

slang this metal


----------



## Kl519

Erikmen said:


> ^ Indeed, quite true.
> 
> Takes two to
> 
> Make things right!



Yes it does!

Communication is important

To set the

Record straight!  Commence!


----------



## cduggles

Fears completely unnecessary!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Plumes, expense, impropriety


----------



## cduggles

More positive responses!


----------



## Mysterier

Sick, spent, stressed


----------



## birdup.snaildown

lockdown dressing gown


----------



## cduggles

Work Ethics Writing


----------



## MyrandaK

zephyrhigh said:


> Fuck ima loser


No don’t say that


----------



## negrogesic

In this economy?


----------



## telepathetic

Sat around clinic.


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Meditation at gunpoint.


----------



## MyrandaK

glad it’s over


----------



## xxfreak187xx

utter fucking chaos


----------



## cduggles

I GOT IT!


----------



## MyrandaK

Very good day


----------



## birdup.snaildown

white food only


----------



## birdup.snaildown

shitting all day


----------



## MyrandaK

Bad, sad, sick


----------



## cduggles

Work baby work!


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Baby swim school.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Skeet and greet


----------



## BK38

Sore - Kindness - Fortitude


----------



## birdup.snaildown

Colonoscopy all clear


----------



## MyrandaK

Still have hope


----------



## cduggles

A productive tangent


----------



## MyrandaK

Faith in God


----------



## ions

Return of drama


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

IKEA, the nightmare.


----------



## MyrandaK

Sad depressed down


----------



## cduggles

So very tired


----------



## MyrandaK

Worrying working wishing


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Weirdos are awesome.


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

hopefully tomorrow better


----------



## cduggles

Work baby work


----------



## MyrandaK

optimistic hopeful grateful


----------



## birdup.snaildown

day off tomorrow


----------



## Snafu in the Void

didn't mean that........


----------



## Snafu in the Void

they must die


----------



## Snafu in the Void

never said anything


----------



## Snafu in the Void

didn't mean that


----------



## Snafu in the Void

Three word fun


----------



## Mysterier

Body bok choy


----------



## the_ketaman

Methadone itchy bliss


----------



## MyrandaK

Mysterier said:


> Body bok choy


What is that


----------



## MyrandaK

Disappointing unproductive jouful


----------



## Jabberwocky

Doing the laundry


----------



## cduggles

Much more work


----------



## Snafu in the Void

never understood bipolar


----------



## Snafu in the Void

I'm feeling abstract


----------



## birdup.snaildown

blowjob firepit gardening


----------



## cduggles

Catching forty winks


----------



## Snafu in the Void

Woke up refreshed


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Leave me alone.


----------

